
There is a new form of climate denialism to look out for - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/dec/16/new-form-climate-denialism-dont-celebrate-yet-cop-21
======
bootload
_" Even in the US, where nuclear power is generated in the private sector, it
has been hugely subsidized by the federal government, which invested billions
in its development in order to prove that the destructive power unleashed at
Hiroshima and Nagasaki could be put to good use."_

Externality ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762514)

